# How long does it take for the "A" to fall off



## mzmarple (Apr 21, 2009)

How long does it take for the Apprentice to come off of the CPC.... how many years do you have to work and what needs to be done to make this happen.
thank you.....mzmarple


----------



## amjordan (Apr 21, 2009)

This information can be found at https://www.aapc.com/certification/cpc.aspx 

Requirements for removal of Apprentice designation for the CPC®, CPC-H®, CPC-P®: At least two recommendation letters verifying 2 years of on the job experience using the CPT®, ICD-9-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets. At least one letter must be from a supervisor outlining your coding experience and amount of time in that capacity.

OR

A minimum 80 hour coding course AND one letter verifying one year of on the job coding experience from a supervisor. Proof of education may be sent in the form of a letter from the instructor stating the amount of contact hours or a certificate of completion stating the amount of contact hours. 

Hope this helps,


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 22, 2009)

*The "A" does NOT "DROP" off*

The "A" does not merely "DROP off."  

*You must submit proof *that you have met the requirements for CPC (check the AAPC national website; the requirements are clearly outlined).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

